# I need to vent (sauce gate)



## Sam Wamm (Nov 24, 2020)

I just stopped someone from using a jar of sweet and sour sauce (tomato based sauce) that went off last decade and looked like oregano in water.

they opened it and used it ONCE some 10 years ago and it's been sitting there ever since.

there was mold and rust up the inside of the jar.

and she was gonna eat it.

so i washed that shit down the sink and now she's crying and everyone hates me.

WHY?!

I shouldn't have to tell a 40 something year old woman how not to die.

GEES!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 24, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> I just stopped someone from using a jar of sweet and sour sauce (tomato based sauce) that went off last decade and looked like oregano in water.
> 
> they opened it and used it ONCE some 10 years ago and it's been sitting there ever since.
> 
> ...


Well that’s just really stupid, why are people mad about that?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 24, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Well that’s just really stupid, why are people mad about that?


she kept saying "it's still good though" and "it has vinegar in it so it doesn't go off" and everyone believed her over me.

she said "during the war food used to last for decades" and "i only use 1 spoonful of it in the meal so it's okay".

she's not safe to cook for anyone, let alone children.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 24, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> she kept saying "it's still good though" and "it has vinegar in it so it doesn't go off" and everyone believed her over me.
> 
> she said "during the war food used to last for decades" and "i only use 1 spoonful of it in the meal so it's okay".
> 
> she's not safe to cook for anyone, let alone children.



If it was straight vinegar it might be ok. But no...definetely not.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 24, 2020)

my friends are meming it.

oddly this provides some comfort for this tense situation.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 24, 2020)

Dementia? 
Denial?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 24, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Dementia?
> Denial?


neither. stupidity.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 24, 2020)

This reminds me of the time my mother yelled at me for feeding raw chicken to the foxes in the garden... she said they couldn't eat raw meat.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 24, 2020)

Common sense isn't common anymore. Good thing you stepped in.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 24, 2020)

DONT FUCKIN EAT IT


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 24, 2020)

When we had to clean out my grandpa's place after he was put in hospice I found these among other things (note, the year was 2008 at the time)

Ketchup that expired in the 90's
Half eaten cookie tins over 10 yrs old
Tylenol that had a best before date in 1986
Corn pop cereal that was bought the last time I stayed there.....4 years prior. It was closer to styrofoam than food.

Some ppl just dont seem to care


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2020)

Just let darwinism do its job, the world will be better off.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Common sense isn't common anymore. Good thing you stepped in.


Some might argue common sense is learned.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 24, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just let darwinism do its job, the world will be better off.


if it was just her i might but she has kids to look after, not even her own kids by the way, and they do not deserve that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2020)

Well now I'm wondering how someone that is willing to eat 10 year old expired food is able to look after kids. This world sure is a confusing place.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 24, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> I just stopped someone from using a jar of sweet and sour sauce (tomato based sauce) that went off last decade and looked like oregano in water.
> 
> they opened it and used it ONCE some 10 years ago and it's been sitting there ever since.
> 
> ...


Oh lord... I would barf but I just got appointed as duchess and that's not what duchesses do...


----------



## BedsheetWalking (Dec 17, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> I just stopped someone from using a jar of sweet and sour sauce (tomato based sauce) that went off last decade and looked like oregano in water.
> 
> they opened it and used it ONCE some 10 years ago and it's been sitting there ever since.
> 
> ...


When everyone hates me I go and relax until people hate me less, if they are hysterical though you probably could make amends by replacing the bottle?


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 21, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> I just stopped someone from using a jar of sweet and sour sauce (tomato based sauce) that went off last decade and looked like oregano in water.
> 
> they opened it and used it ONCE some 10 years ago and it's been sitting there ever since.
> 
> ...


Savior of the planet... i respect you


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 21, 2020)

Why did you keep it for so long?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 22, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Why did you keep it for so long?


they wanted to use it at some point and forgot it was there.

for several years.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Dec 22, 2020)

You're damned if you do, damned if you don't.

I bet if you had let her eat it and she died from shitting herself everyone would have blamed you for not throwing it out sooner.

Sounds like you need to move out and fast and far away once this pandemic is done. Assuming you value your sanity.


----------

